# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Fiddle Tune Chord Change Book

## Tbone

Hey guys....

A little while ago, I worked up a book of chord changes for about 30-40 popular fiddle tunes. I was wondering a couple things...

1) would anyone help me "spellcheck/edit" it - ie, double check the chord changes? Let me know, and I'll email you the file - its a word document. I'm hoping maybe 3-4 people would be willing to help, and I can split it up that way.

2) Would anyone like to add to the book? Like I said, its got 30-40 tunes that are popular in the rocky mountain region. I'd like to get it upwards of 100+ tunes (instrumental tunes). I was thinking, get the changes typed up, email them to me (or fax, or morse code, whatever), and I'll stick them into the book.

Then, maybe once we get a ton of tunes in there, we could get the cafe to host the book or something, so everyone can download it.

This started because some of my bass playin' buddies always complain "them damn fiddle tunes all sound the same to me". Ie the title, "Damn Fiddle Tunes All Sound the Same".  

Anyways, let me know!!!

----------


## David Horovitz

I've been building a list of chord changes to tunes (both instrumental and vocal) that I either know or want to learn. It's mostly fiddle/old-time material since the chord changes to many standard BG vocal tunes are fairly basic to figure out on the fly and usually not worth writing down. 

My list is in Excel and has the changes by measure with chord symbols (in the key most often played by me) as well as numeric chord number (I, IV, V, etc) so tunes can be easily transposed if necessary.

I've got about 75 tunes so far. 

I'd be willing to contribute to your effort by adding tunes or checking those you have. Or I could send you my Excel file if you want to check it out for comparison. One thing to be aware of is there are often slightly different chord changes to the same tune. So the changes I use may not match what you or someone else uses.

----------


## fatt-dad

I go to a jam with a retired guy (he has the time to do this) and gave him my tune list. Here are the chord changes that he came up with. I havn't checked them out and he didn't get them all. Hope that it helps.

f-d

Angeline the Baker	/D///G/D//DG/D/		
Drowsy Maggie	/Em/EmD/Em/D/=/DA/D/DA/G/DA/D//Em/	
Arkansas Traveler	/DG/AD//EA/DG/AD/DG/AD/=/DG/DA/DG/EA/DG/DA/DG/AD/		
Lady's Fancy	(E)	
Ashokan Farewell	/D/F#m/G/Em/D/Bm/G/A/D/=/D/F#m/G/D//Bm/A//D/C/G/D//Bm/A/D/		
Morning Dew	/Em/EmD/Em/D/Em/EmD/Em/D/	
Banks of the Ohio	/D//A////D////G//D/DA/D/				
Belle of Lexington	/D///A/D/G/D/=/D///A/D/G/A/D/		
Billy in the Lowground	/C//Am//C//Am/GC/=/C//Am//C//Am/GC/=/C//Am//C////F/C/Am/	
Big Liza Jane	(D)		
Chinese Breakdown	/C///G////C////F/G//C/=/C///G///C////F/G//C/	
Black-Eyed Susan	/D/G/DA/D/=/D/G/D/D/		
Indian Eat the Woodchuck	/C/CF/G////GC/=/C/GC//GC/C/GC/C/GC/	
Bonaparte X-ing Rhine	/D///G/D/A//D///G/DA/D/ = /D//G/D/G/D/A//D//G/DA/D/				
Bonaparte's Retreat	/D/DADD/D/DADD/=/DA/DDAD/D/DA/DDAD/		
Barlow Knife	/G/D/G///D/C/G/=/C/G/C/G/C/G/D/G/=/D/G/D/G/D/G/D/G/	
Chicken Reel	/D//AD/=/D//AD/		
Big Sciota	/G/////C/GD/G/=/G/D//C///GD/G/	
Cuckoo's Nest	/D//C//D/DG/A/D/=/D/A/C/G/D/DG/A/D/		
Buffalo Gals	/G//D/G///D/G/=/G//D/G///D/G/	
Dry and Dusty	/D///////=////A/D///		
Cacklin' Hen	/G/////D//G/=/G///DG/////DG/	
Dubuque	/D//G/DA/D//G/AD/=/D//G//D///AD/		
Circle Be Unbroken	/G//C/G///DA/D/=/G//C/G/CCm/G/GD/G/	
Durang's Hornpipe	/D/GA//A/D/GD/DA/D/D/DG/E/AE/A//DA/D/		
Colored Aristocracy	/G//Em//C/G/A/D/=/G/Em//C/G/A/D/G/	
Eighth of January	/D/G/A/D/=/D///AD/		
Dill Pickle Rag	/G//Em//D//GE/AD/G/=/D/G/D/G/D/G/A/D/G/=/C//G/C///D/G/C//G/C/Am//DG/C/	
Western Country	/D/////A/D/=/D/G/D/A/D/G/A/D/		
Dixie Breakdown	(G)	
Fat Meat and Dumplin's	/D/A//D/G/A/D/=/D/D/A//D/G/A/D/		
Flop-Eared Mule	/G//D/G///D/G/=/D//A/D///A/D/	
Fiddler's Reel	(D)		
Girl I Left Behind, The	/G/CD/G/D/G/CA/D/G/=/G///D/G/CA/D/G/	
Fisher's Hornpipe	/DG///DA/DG//DA/D/=/A/D/A/D/G/D/GA/D/		
Go Tell Aunt Rhody	/G-DG/	
Foldin' Down the Sheets	/DA/D/GD/AD/=/A//AG/AD/		
Green River	(G)	
Forked Deer	/D/G/D/A/D/G/DG/AD/=/A///D/A//DG/AD/		
Green River March	(G)	
Fortune	/D///A/D/G/A/D/=/D///A/D/G/A/D/		
Have You Seen the Devil?	/G///D/G//C/D/=/G///D/G//C/D/G/	
Golden Slippers	/D///A////D/=/D//G//A//D/		
Hop-High Ladies	/G///D/G//C/D/=/G///D/G//C/D/G/	
Green Willis	/D//A//D//A//D/=/D//Gem/A/D/DG/A/D/		
Jack Broke Da Prison Door	/Gem/AmD/Gem/AmD/=/G/GD/Gem/AmD/	
Harvest Home	/D//A//D//A/D/=/A////D//A/D/		
Jesse James	/G/CG/GBm/Dam/G/CG/GA/G/C/G/GE/AD/G/CGEm/GAD/G/	
Hawks and Eagles	/D//A//D//A/D/		
Katy Hill	/G///DG/G//GD/G/G///DG/G//GD/G/=/G///DG////DG/G////DG////DG/	
I'll Fly Away	/D-GD/--AD://		
Keep on the Sunny Side	/GCG-/--D-/--G-/D-G-/	
Jaybird	/D//A//D//GA/D/=/G/D/E/A/G/D/GA/D/		
Leather Britches	/G///D/G//CA/DG/=/G///DG////DG/	
Johnson Boys	(D)		
Maggie Brown's Favorite	/Gem/Cam/D/G/Gem/Cam/D/G/=/GD/C/Gem/D/GD/Em/DA/D/CG/DG/AmG/D/Gem/AmD/GD/G/	
Jordan Hard Road Travel	/DA/GD/D/A/DA/GD/DA/D/=/D/GD/D/A/D/GD/D/AD/		
Magpie	/G//D/G///D/G/=/G//C/D/G//CD/G/	
Julianne Johnson	/D///A/D//A//=/G///D/G//A//		
Miss McLeod's Reel	/G///D/G//C/D/=/G///D/G//C/D/G/	
Ladies Waist Ribbon	/D//DG/D///A/D/=/A///AD/A///AD/		
My Sunny Home in Dixie	(G)	
Lady of the Lake	/D//A////D/=/D///A////D/		
Red Wing	/G//C/G/CD/Gem/A/D/G/=/C//G//D//G//C//G//D//G/	
Lafayette	(D)		
Sail Away Ladies	/G/Em/C/G//Am/D/G/=/G/Am/D/G/	
Liberty	D//G//D//GA/D/=/D///A/D//GA/D/		
Sailor's Hornpipe	/G//A/D/GE/CA/D/G/=/G/C/A/D/GE/C/A/D/G/	
Martha Campbell	/D///A/D/G/A/AD/=/D/G/D/A/D/G/A/AD/		
Sandy River Bell (Belle)	/G///GD/DG///DG/=/G///D/G///DG/	
Midnight on the Water	/D////DG/D/A/D/=/D////Em//Bm//G//D//DG/D/A/D/		
Senneca Square Dance	(G)	
Mississippi Sawyer	/D//G//D//A/D/=/D//A//D//A/D/		
Shoes and Stockings	(G)	
Mole in the Ground	/DA/D/G/D//GD/DA/D/		
Skip to My Lou	/G//D//G//D/G/	
Molly Put the Kelle On	/D/A/D/DA/D/A/D/AD//A/D/AD//A/D/AD/		
Sourwood Mountain	/G///DG/=/C/G/D/G/C/G//DG/	
Money Musk	//D/DA/A/AD/=D/DG/D/A/D/DG/A/AD/=/D/GA/A/AD/D/CA/A/AD/		
Stony Point	/G/GD/G/GD/G/GD/G/DG/=/Em/Dem//Dem//	
Morpeth Rant	/D/GA/D/A/D/GA/DG/AD/=/D/Gem/A/D//Gem/A/D/		
Temperance Reel	/G//Em/D/G//Em/DG/=/Em//D//Em///DG/	
Needle Case	(D)		
Turkey in the Straw	/G///D/G///DG/=/G//C//G/GD/G/DG/	
Old French	/D//A/D///A/D/=/A//G/A///D/A/		
Twinkle Little Star	//G//C/G///A/D/G//C/G///D/G/	
Old Molly Hare	/DG/A/DG/AD/=/DG/DA/DG/AD/		
Walkin' In My Sleep	/G///D//C/GD/G/=/G///D////G/	
Over the Waterfall	/DG/D/DA/D/DG/D/C/G/=/DG/D/DA/D/DG/D/DA/D/		
Waterbound	(G)	
Saro	/D//////A/D/=/D//////A/D/		
Weave and Way	(G)	
Ragtime Annie	/D///A////D/=/D///Em/A///D///DC/G//D/A/D/=/G/C/D/G//C/D/G/		
Worried Man Blues	/G/C--G//D--G/	
Richmond Cotillion	/D//A//D//A//D/=/A//E//A//E/A/				
Rickett's Hornpipe	/D/A/Dem/EA/D/A/DA/D/=/D/Gem//EA/D/A/DA/D/		
Bill Cheatham	/A//D//A//D/EA/=/AD/EA/AD/AE/AD/EA/AD/EA/	
Robinson county	/D///A/D//A/D/=/D/G/D/A/D/G/A/D/		
Boatin' Up Sandy	/GD/A/GD/E/GD/A/AmG/Am/AmG/Am/AmG/Am/AmG/Am/	
Rock the Cradle Joe	/D/////A/D/=/A/D/G/D/A/D/GA/D/		
Cherokee Shuffle	/A///F#m/D/A/AE/A/=/D/A/D/A/D/A//F#m/DE/A/	
Rye Straw	(D)/A///D/A///D/=/AD///A/AD///D/		
Cluck Old Hen	/AG///EA/=/AC/AG/A/EA/	
Sail Away Ladies	/Em/////=/Em//EmG/Em///EmG/		
Cold Frosty Morning	/Am//G//Am//AmG/Am/=/A//G//Am//Am/G/Am/	
Sally Anne	/D/G/A/D//G/A/D/		
Cripple Creek	/A/DA//EA/A/DA//EA/=/A///EA/	
Shifting Sands	(D)		
Falls of Richmond	/Am/Gam/Gam/Am/G/Am/Gam/=/G/Am/Gam/=/A///=/DA///	
Shooting Creek	/D///A/D/=/D///AD/		
Goodbye Liza Jane	/AE/AD/A/E/AE/AD/AE/A/=/A//AE/A///AE/A/	
Sinful to Flirt	(D)		
Growling Old Man	/Am/G/Am/Gam/=/A/G/A/G/A/G/Am/EmAm/	
Snowflake Reel	/D//A//D//A/D/=/D//Bb//D//A/D/		
Hog Eye	/A/G/A/GA/=/A/DG/DA/DA/A/DG/DA/DA/A/GA/	
Soldier and the Lady	(D)		
June Apple	/A//G//A//G/A/=/A//G/D/A//GE/A/	
Soldier's Joy	/D///A/D//DA/D/=/D/GA/D/A/D/GA/DA/D/		
Kitchen Girl 	/AG/A//E/AG/A/GE/A/	
Spotted Pony	/DA/DG/D/A/=/D///A/D//DA/D/		
Little Liza Jane	/A///F#m/A/DA/AE/A/=/A///F#m/F#Me/E//A/	
St. Anne's Reel	/D//G/D///GA/D/		
Little Rabbit	/A/AE/AD/A/=/A///EA/=/A//AD/EA/=/AD/A/AD/A/AD/A/AE/A/=/A///	
Staten Island Hornpipe	/D//GD/A/D//GA/D/=/DG/DA/C//DG/DA/GA/D/		
Miller's Reel	/AD/EA/A//AD/EA/AD/EA/=/A/B/E/BE/A/DA/DA/EA/	
Sugar Hill	/D/AD//G/D/AD//D/=/D///G/D//DA/D/		
Money Musk	/A/AE/E/EA/=/A/AE/E/EA/=/A/AD/A/E/A/AD/E/EA/=/A/DE/E/EA/A/GE/E/EA/	
The Maid Behind the Bar	D//Bm/BmA/D//BmG/A/D/=/D//Em/A/D//BmG/AD/		
Monroe's Hornpipe	/AD/EA/AD/EA/AD/EA/AD/EA/=/A///AD/A///EA/	
Too Young To Marry	/DA/D/DG/A/DG/DA/DA/D/=/D///A/D/G/DA/D/		
Old Joe Clark	/A///G/A//AE/A/=/A///G/A//AE/A/	
West Fork Gals	/D/Em/A/D//Em/A/AD/=/D//A///D/DA/D/		
Red Haired Boy	/A/AD/A/G/A/AD/A/EA/=/G/GD/A/G/A/AD/A/EA/	
Whiskey Before Breakfast	/D//GD/A/D/GD/AD/=/D/A///DA/GD//AD/		
Sally Goodin	/A///EA/=/A///EA/A///EA/	
Wildwood Flower	/D/AD/D//AD//GD/D/AD/		
Sally in the Garden	/Am///G/Am///Gem/Am/=/Am///E/Am/AmG/Gem/Am/	
Yellow Barber	/D//A/AD//GD//AD/=/D//A//D/G/D/AD/		
Shenandoah Falls	/A/AD/Abm/E/A/AD/AE/A/=/Bm/BmE/A/F#m/Bm/BmE/AE/A/	
Yellow Rose of Texas	/D////G/D/A/D/=D//A//D//A/D/		
Tater Patch	/DG/DG/A//DG/DG/AE/A/=/G//AE/A/

----------


## Tbone

Excellent. Does the = mean the B part?

I'm going to get these added.

----------


## fatt-dad

> Excellent. Does the = mean the B part?
> 
> I'm going to get these added.


I'm pretty sure that that is his format. Send me a PM with your email address and I can email you the Excell File, if that would help.

f-d

----------


## handpicked

Not for mando, but still a great resource is Adam Granger's Fiddle tunes for Guitar, in Tablature...has the chord changes and guitar lead tab for 500 fiddle tunes...bluegrass, Irish, Old-time, etc...great to have with you at jams...and if you play guitar as well...bonus!

The address on the copy I have is Granger Publications, PO Box 14277 Minneapolis, MN 55414.

----------


## Frankmeister

Could you email that excel to me?

----------


## bigskygirl

Here is a link to a nice list of tunes with the chords from Steve Kaufman

https://www.flatpik.com/kamp-items/s...e-play-at-kamp

----------

Northwest Steve

----------


## lowtone2

Just about any you can think of are listed in iReal Pro. And you can play along.

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## KEB

Reminds me of my favorite bluegrass joke-- 

Why do fiddle tunes have names?

So you can tell them apart.

----------

